

Can the Federal Reserve Beige Book predict GDP? - achompas
http://acompa.net/blog/can-the-fed-beige-book-predict-gdp/

======
achompas
The short answer is "yes," but I'm trying something different here. [0]

Academic papers are opaque: data is never freely offered, data cleaning is
never detailed, and (in the case of [0]) algorithms are provided by paid
commercial software.

Academic papers are notoriously secretive about their details, so what I'm
trying here is a transparent, "open-source" academic paper. I'll explain
everything while trying to reproduce [0], including data cleaning,
methodology, and any sentiment analysis algorithms.

Comments greatly appreciated!

[0] <http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1132332>

